# Eastern Slope Inn - Randell House (11AB)



## PAJim (May 2, 2006)

I have unit 11AB (Randell House) on hold at the Eastern Slope Inn for a ski week in '08.  Can anyone tell me anything about the unit configuration and it's proximity to the common areas?  

One more thing, I know from experience that Attitach Mountian Village usually has a fair amount 2BR availability during ski season.  Can anyone who has stayed at/seen the units at both places compare them?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## JoAnn (May 2, 2006)

Jim, I did a review of our unit in Randall house on Aug. 1, 2004.  
We had unit 2B, a 1 bedroom.  Suggest you read it...unless some one else answers with more information.  It is one of the oldest buildings and is 'sort' of next to the main building and the pool.  It faces the main street (we couldn't open our windows at night due to the street noise.) Quick walk to the pool (it was full of kids when we were there, so didn't use it).  And it is close to about everything (except the outlet stores) in town.

Our LR/DR and full bath/shower were on the second floor and our bedroom & tub & toilet on the third floor.  Half of the ceiling was very slanted so you couldn't stand up when you got out of that side of the bed.  Maybe all the units were not like that.  Have no idea what the first floor rooms were like.


----------



## wincap (Feb 28, 2008)

Have you stayed at the Eastern Slope Inn 11A & B yet?  We purchased that unit just last month on e-bay.  It was week 8 (NH school vacation week   ) and the auction ended the same night that the Super Bowl was on.  I won the auction for a $1  I vacation based on the school calender, as well as my daughter.  She and SIL are avid skiers and are now finishing up the week on the slopes.  The layout of the unit is as previously described. It has a small kitchen and no oven, the refrigerator is   under the counter type.  But it is just across the street from Mt. Washington Ski Touring trails and close to Mt. Cranmore, where in addition to skiing, they have a snow tube park  The units were clean and the staff are very friendly. Also you can check with the front desk beause they have some discounted tickets there. For us, this was a great purchase.

Winnie


----------

